# VP[A]CE - MAX29 custom



## Colt__Seavers (29. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich damals, als ich den MAX26 für diesen Aufbau besorgt habe, auch gleich einen MAX29 Rahmen ergattert habe, muss dieser natürlich auch noch aufgebaut werden.
Aktuell fährt mein Großer ein Pyro X.13 und dieses soll nun ziemlich bald abgelöst werden. Nicht dass es wirklich nötig wäre, aber ihr kennt ja das Spiel mit dem Fahrrad bastelndem Papa usw. usf.
Dieser Aufbauthread wird nicht viel Zeit erfahren, und dient eigentlich eher der Dokumentation. Dennoch soll am Ende ein schickes und funktionelles Custom Kinderfahrrad entstehen. Vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen ja ein paar Ideen für seinen/ihren Aufbau zu bekommen.






1786g ohne Achse inkl. Schaltauge.


----------



## Albschrat (29. November 2021)

Da könntest Du ja auch die Lord Voldemort-Bremse dranspaxen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. November 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Da könntest Du ja auch die Lord Voldemort-Bremse dranspaxen


Bremse kommt die gleiche wie am Pyro zum Einsatz. Die ZOOM HB-875 macht einen guten Job.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. November 2021)

Jetzt ging es daran mit dem Aufbau zu beginnen.
Als Sattelstütze kommt eine Elita one zum Einsatz.
Sattelklemme kommt von Risk und verrät die Akzentfarbe, die sich fldurchs ganze Rad ziehen wird.
Dazu passendes Innenlager von Fovno, top gearbeitet.
Als Kurbel kommt die mworx/vpace in 152mm zum Einsatz. Echt super verarbeitet das Teil und mit GXP Direct Mount Kettenblattaufnahme. 32Z ist vorinstalliert.
Headset kommt von ZTTO und hab ich bereits etliche Male mit positiven Feedback verbaut.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. Dezember 2021)

Weiter geht's mit dem LRS.
Felgen kommen von Newmen und wurden günstig (129€) bei ebay geschossen (wohl Cube OEM) Ware.
Die orangenen Decals wurden entfernt, den schwarzen glänzenden Newmen Schriftzug habe ich gelassen.



Naben kommen von ARC bestellt bei AliExpress für 50€. Habe ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.

Speichen und Nippel kommen von Sapim (D-Light/Laser, Polyax Hex) zum EInsatz. Die Felgen müssen mit MG Washern aufgebaut werden, was ich auch gemacht habe. Teile gekauft für 75€ bei wheel-parts/bike24.

Felgenband kam von Tesa und Tubelessventile von auch von AliE für zusammen ca. 4€.

Das heißt der Laufradsatz kam damit auf die Materialkosten von 258€. Wirklich ein guter Preis. Dennoch bin ich etwas enttäuscht was das Gewicht anbelangt. Ich hatte gehofft ich komme unter 1600g. Jedoch waren die OEM Felgen mit je 430g ja 30g schwerer als die XA25 Enduser-Felgen bei R2 o.ä. shops. Dafür aber auch für knapp 25€ pro Stück günstiger. Die Naben sind jetzt auch nicht die leichtesten aber mit 425g auch nicht wirklich heavy (VR 167g, HR 258g). Speichen und Nippel sind nahezu die leichtesten auf dem Markt. Ich hätte also mit 50€ mehr ca. 60g gut machen können, aber sei's drum. Jetzt ist er fertig und wird verbaut.
Schick ist er auf jeden Fall geworden, wie ich finde.














Tape und Ventile sind bereits installiert und schlagen mit ca. 26g zu Buche, also liegt der LRS fertig bei *1616g.*


----------



## timor1975 (10. Dezember 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Felgenband kam von Tesa und Tubelessventile von auch von AliE für zusammen ca. 4€.


Welches Tesa ist das?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. Dezember 2021)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Welches Tesa ist das?


müsste das 4289 sein. Ca. 10€ bei 25mm und 66m. Hab ich schon so lange sodass ich das Teil nicht mal mehr bei ebay in der Kaufübersicht habe. Die geht nur bis 2019 zurück. Hoffe das Tape tut es noch und dichtet ordentlich ab. Jetzt gibt es das Zeug echt in zig Breiten. Damals gab es das nur in 25 und 50mm bei ebay.








						Tesa 4289 66m Breiten von 6-100mm Felgenband gelb no Notubes Strapping Tubeless  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Tesa 4289 66m Breiten von 6-100mm Felgenband gelb no Notubes Strapping Tubeless in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Albschrat (10. Dezember 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Das heißt der Laufradsatz kam damit auf die Materialkosten von 258€.
> 
> 
> Tape und Ventile sind bereits installiert und schlagen mit ca. 26g zu Buche, also liegt der LRS fertig bei *1616g.*





Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> *Dennoch bin ich etwas enttäuscht was das Gewicht anbelangt. *





Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> *Ich freue mich jedenfalls, einen toll aussehenden 29“ LRS mit sehr gutem Gewicht zu einem sehr günstigen Preis gebaut zu haben.*



Ich habs mal korrigiert für Dich.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. Dezember 2021)

Am Wochenende war etwas Zeit zum Basteln.
Reifen kommen Rocket Ron in Litskin zum Einsatz. Haben 19,50€ bei BC gekostet und waren damit finde ich ein schön leichtes Schnäppchen. Sind nun tubeless verbaut mit 90ml Orange Seal Endurance. Sind eigentlich nicht für tubeless zugelassen. Schwitzen bisschen durch die Seitenwand, aber bisher alles im Rahmen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. Dezember 2021)

Leider gab es bei ARC keine Boost Nabe in Blau und 28L, aber die Gabel zwang mich zum Griff zu Boost Adaptern. Finde ich vorne auch legitim.
Die 2x5mm an der Nabe, habe ich wiederlösbar a die Nabe verklebt. Dann purzeln die beim Rausziehen der Achse nicht gleich runter.
Scheiben sind ganz einfache von AliE, die sich bereits am MAX26 bewährt haben.
Schrauben müssen noch neu. Haben nur 0,5mm Platz zur Gabel wegen ihrem dicken Kopf.


----------



## nailz (12. Dezember 2021)

Na da schaue ich doch wieder gerne zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan090801 (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin mal wieder etwas spät dran,



aber da gucke ich natürlich zu.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (13. Dezember 2021)

Hast du nen link zu den Scheiben ?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. Dezember 2021)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Hast du nen link zu den Scheiben ?


Aber klar doch








						5.85US $ 35% OFF|68g/pc Ultra-light Bicycle Hydraulic Disc Brake Rotors Mtb Bike Road Racing Bike Brake Disc Rotor 140mm / 160mm 44mm 6 Bolts - Bicycle Brake - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. Dezember 2021)

nailz schrieb:


> Na da schaue ich doch wieder gerne zu





Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal wieder etwas spät dran,
> Anhang anzeigen 1386903
> aber da gucke ich natürlich zu.


Schön dass ihr dabei seid, aber wie schon geschrieben bekommt dieser Threads eh nicht so viel Liebe wie die Aufbauten meiner Räder. Aber das Rad selbst, welches hier entsteht, bekommt natürlich ne Menge Liebe und Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## Stefan090801 (13. Dezember 2021)

Bei Deinem Anspruch an Dich selbst ist ein (in Deinen Augen) halbherziger Aufbau immer noch sehr interessant.


----------



## gpzmandel (13. Dezember 2021)

Oh sehr schön hatte ich auch mal vorgesehen für meinen Sohn. Ja so schnell wachsen die Jungs und er fährt jetzt einer meiner Bikes im Ssp Modus und 8kg Gewicht. 
Bin also dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. Dezember 2021)

Wo ich bei 26" noch einiges im Hochregallager hatte, muss ich bei diesem Aufbau fast ausschließlich neue Teile verbauen. So auch die Federgabel.
Diese hatte ich bei den Rabatttagen mitte des jahres bei BC ergattert. Ist eine Fox 32 SC Performance Elite FIT4 2017. Geschossen für 349€. Ich glaube das einzige was zur Factory anders ist, sind die schwarzen Standrohre und die Decals.
Apropos Decals, die müssen noch neu. Hat da jemand den richtigen Tipp für die Farbe bei Slikgraphics. Welche passt da am besten zu dem grün des Rahmens und dem Blau der Anbauteile?





						FOX 32 Step Cast Elite Decal Kit | Slik Graphics
					

Get your FOX 32 Step Cast Elite Decal Kit at Slik Graphics. Order official FOX sticker kits today and enjoy free shipping worldwide!




					www.slikgraphics.com
				











(ohne Achse)

Die Gabel kam von Haus aus mit Remote, also gleich noch den non-remote Umbaukit bei BC gekauft.
Leider erst ein halbes Jahr später festgestellt, dass zwar BC den richtigen Kit noch auf einem der Bilder hat, aber nur noch den falschen auf Lager hatten/haben.







Nachdem ich ewig rumgesurft bin und auch diverse Gabel-Service Leute abtelefoniert und hier im Forum gefragt habe, habe ich mich zum Umarbeiten des Kits entschlossen.


----------



## gpzmandel (13. Dezember 2021)

würde ich auch gut finden 
https://www.slikgraphics.com/shop/forks/fox-32-step-cast-elite-decal-kit-black-forks/


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. Dezember 2021)

Als Vorbau sollte ein kurzes farblich passendes, bezahlbares Teil zum Einsatz kommen. Fündig wurde ich dann wieder bei AliE. Leider mit 35mm Lenker-Aufnahme, aber es waren wenigstrens gleich shims dabei.
Da diese jedoch in einer völlig unpassenden Farbe ausgeführt wurde, habe ich hier wieder Hand angelegt und im gleichen Zuge den Grat entfernt.
Anhang anzeigen 1386950Anhang anzeigen 1386951Anhang anzeigen 1386953Anhang anzeigen 1386954Anhang anzeigen 1386955

Als Spacer hatte ich noch einen konischen 20mm einfliegen. Ist bestimmt zu hoch, aber ihr kennt den Spaß mit nowayback beim Gabelschaft kürzen. Der 5mm wurde noch gegen einen 10mm über dem Vorbau ausgetauscht.




Als topcap kommt die farblich passende von Hope zum Tragen.



the nowayback cut


----------



## gpzmandel (13. Dezember 2021)

Das würde von den Farben besser hinhauen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. Dezember 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> würde ich auch gut finden
> https://www.slikgraphics.com/shop/forks/fox-32-step-cast-elite-decal-kit-black-forks/
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1386996


müsste man dann aber wohl nochmal irgendwo aufgreifen das Camo. Vielleicht bei den VPACE Rahmen Decals.
Hätte ich ja doch den Vorbau hier nehmen können


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. Dezember 2021)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1387008
> 
> Das würde von den Farben besser hinhauen


ich sehe ja nicht mit den Farben und gar Pattern bei Slic durch. Gibt's da irgendwo ne Hilfe oder einen Farbfächer, den man sich schicken lassen kann? Gibt ja mega viele Unterkategorien von den Farben der einzelnen Hersteller. Aber natürlich nicht VPCA grün und Hope blau.
Ich hätte auch nichts gegen metallic Folie für den Rahmen, da es gut zu den Eloxteilen passt.


----------



## Albschrat (13. Dezember 2021)

Gabel-Decal würde ich nur einfarbig Blau machen. Hauptfarbe ist doch der Rahmen, Blau sollte nur Akzent sein.


----------



## Albschrat (13. Dezember 2021)

Alternative ist noch https://nldesigns.eu/. Laszlo hat für mich schon zwei Räder komplett gestaltet. Da könntest Du die Gabel-Decals und das „Vpace“ in der gleichen Farbe bekommen und vermutlich auch die passenden Felgen-Decals. Preislich ist das überschaubar.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. Dezember 2021)

Die originale Steckachse von Fox(Shimano) wurde durch eine chinesische ohne Hebel getauscht. Werkzeuglose Demontage ist nicht nötig und sieht ohne Hebel finde ich sogar noch besser aus und spart ein paar Gramm. Für die eine passende noch leichtere blaue Steckachse z.B. von Cruel war ich zu geizig.













Hinterradachse war beim Rahmen dabei. An dieser Stelle großes Danke an @snoeren! Er weiß dann schon weswegen!




Antrieb...
Bei dem jetzigen 26" Pyro Bike kam noch eine 9-fach SRAM zum Einsatz. Sprich weniger Gänge durften es natürlich nicht geben, denn mehr Gänge heißt ja auch gleich schneller . Irgendwie hält sich diese Denke hartnäckig bei den Kleinen. Da bei dem Mitte des Jahres aufgebauten MAX26 für den kleinen Bruder 10-fach verbaut wurden, war das Minimum an Gängen also auch schnell klar. Dass es keine Streitereien gab und ich noch eine Kassette liegen hatte, blieb es bei der Minimalanforderung.
Als Kassette kommt gebrauchte CS-M771 aus dem Hochregal mit 11-36 zum Einsatz.




Als Kette kommt eine Deore zum Einsatz, welche um knapp 25g erleichtert wurde


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. Dezember 2021)

Als Schaltwerk wollte ich eigentlich was aus dem Hochregallager nehmen, aber da hat nichts eine Kupplung, also gabs das Zee mit gewichtsneutralem blauen Tension Pulley.










Kassette und Kette verbaut



Geschaltet wird mit einem M780 Shifter und KCNC Spec Schelle. Funktioniert seitens Passung zu den Bremsgriffen leider nicht optimal. Die Schelle muss griffseitig verbaut werden, dass der Fahrer noch ohne umzugreifen an die Schalthebel kommt.





Als Bremsen kommen wie erwähnt die HB875 von Zoom wieder zum Einsatz. Solide, günstig und blau. Da ich mit den originalen Abschlussmuttern und Oliven schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, setze ich hier auf Shimano BH90 Teile.











Als Sattel kommt der gekürzte Selle Flöte Titanium zum Einsatz. Wen das Gewicht interessiert, einfach im anderen Aufbau gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. Dezember 2021)

Pünktlich zum Geburtstag des Großen wurde das Rad übergabefähig. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall die Decals der Gabel noch tauschen. Sohnemann will das schwarze VPACE Logo behalten und kein blaues.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (28. Dezember 2021)

Heute kamen die neuen Schrauben für die Bremsscheiben.
Edit: Die Schrauben scheinen nicht für den Gebrauch über 2,7Nm ausgelegt zu sein (Grade 2 statt 5).
Viel filigraner sind sie jedoch und bei der Gabel jetzt wesentlich mehr Sicherheitsabstand. Also nochmals neue besorgen...


----------



## malutki (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich will ja nicht der Klugsche...r sein, aber die verlinkten schrauben sind Titan grade 2. Das ist praktisch reines Titan mit eher niedriger Festigkeit. Auch in der Beschreibung steht das die schrauben der klasse 5.6 oder 5.8 entsprechen (mindestens 500 MPa Zugfestigkeit). Inox schrauben entsprechen mindestens der klasse 8.8 (mindestens 800 MPa Zugfestigkeit). Von daher wäre ich vorsichtig mit der uneingeschränkten Empfehlung. Für kids sollte das reichen aber für höhergewichtige Biker würde ich eher zu Schrauben aus Ti Grade 5 raten.

Das ändert nicht viel an der Tatsache das Du wieder ein tolles "Kinderbike" aufgebaut hast! Alle Achtung!


----------



## Colt__Seavers (30. Dezember 2021)

malutki schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht der Klugsche...r sein, aber die verlinkten schrauben sind Titan grade 2. Das ist praktisch reines Titan mit eher niedriger Festigkeit. Auch in der Beschreibung steht das die schrauben der klasse 5.6 oder 5.8 entsprechen (mindestens 500 MPa Zugfestigkeit). Inox schrauben entsprechen mindestens der klasse 8.8 (mindestens 800 MPa Zugfestigkeit). Von daher wäre ich vorsichtig mit der uneingeschränkten Empfehlung. Für kids sollte das reichen aber für höhergewichtige Biker würde ich eher zu Schrauben aus Ti Grade 5 raten.
> 
> Das ändert nicht viel an der Tatsache das Du wieder ein tolles "Kinderbike" aufgebaut hast! Alle Achtung!


Überhaupt kein Klugscheißer! Sogar sehr willkommen. Ich muss gestehen dass ich darauf nicht geachtet habe! Wenn die Teile wirklich nur 500N/mm² abkönnen sind 4Nm doch bereits zu hoch als Drehmoment! 2,7Nm bei M5 hab ich im Tabellenbuch bei Güte 5.6 gefunden. Das heißt ich muss nochmal neue Schrauben besorgen. Möchte die Schrauben ja nicht über die Streckgrenze belasten.
Hab mal oben editiert.

Nebenbei, läuft man bei AliE nicht immer Gefahr das "schlechte" Titan bei Schrauben zu bekommen? Auch bei den farbigen Schrauben für Vorbau und Co?


----------



## -Robert- (30. Dezember 2021)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Nebenbei, läuft man bei AliE nicht immer Gefahr das "schlechte" Titan bei Schrauben zu bekommen? Auch bei den farbigen Schrauben für Vorbau und Co?


Hab ich mich auch gefragt. Glaube verhindern kann man es nicht wirklich (evtl. wirklich immer eine Schraube testen?).

Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, dass die weicheren Varianten alle "gepresst" sind und die besseren alle eher Drehteile sind - würde als ersten Anhaltspunkt alle offensichtlich gepressten Schrauben ausschließen.

(Ja ich weiß, das ein gerolltes Gewinde besser als ein geschnittenes ist...)


----------



## malutki (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich müsste eine von meinen Schrauben mal bei mir im Labor testen.
Bisher habe ich einige Ti Gr.5 schrauben im einsatz und konnte bisher nichts negatives beobachten.
Habe hier eingekauft:
Wanyifa
Die sind schon lange bei Ali dabei, und haben eigentlich nur positiven feedback. Die sind auch nicht die ganz billigen


----------



## Fortis76 (17. Januar 2022)

Schöner Aufbau. Habe seit Samstag auch ein Max29 als Nachfolger eines Max26.
Sag mal, kannst du mir mal sagen, welche Größe die Sattelklemme hat?
Danke


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. Januar 2022)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau. Habe seit Samstag auch ein Max29 als Nachfolger eines Max26.
> Sag mal, kannst du mir mal sagen, welche Größe die Sattelklemme hat?
> Danke


ja klar, das ist 34,9mm


----------



## Fortis76 (17. Januar 2022)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. Dezember 2022)

Wenn Sohnemann bald wieder zur Schule fährt, dann ist er jetzt etwas besser zu sehen. Ohne Licht sind die Speichen weiterhin schwarz.
 Dank an @Pedaldancer


----------



## Pedaldancer (23. Dezember 2022)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Wenn Sohnemann bald wieder zur Schule fährt, dann ist er jetzt etwas besser zu sehen. Ohne Licht sind die Speichen weiterhin schwarz.
> Dank an @Pedaldancer
> Anhang anzeigen 1606763


😄 ja die Decals sind mal was anderes.Die werden gut halten. Und man hofft ja doch, dass sie helfen. 🤷🏻‍♀️ anbei ein Tageslichtbild ohne Blitz. Dezent und funktional 👍


----------

